# Megs Scratch X or Swirl Remover?



## country boy

Which of these two products is the most abrasive and has the most cut? Has anyone used it by hand and what have your results been? Cheers.


----------



## dreamtheater

I have both, and used both by hand. Scratch X is more abrasive, Swirl X is more for spiderweb light swirls.

Oct 2009 I did my whole car with Swirl X and it took about 85% of the swirls from my paint, which I was happy with. Took me about 3 hours flat out on a MK3 Clio 5 door.

I used Scratch X last Oct to remove a scratch on my roof, after a bird poo contained seeds or a stone and scratch my paint work.

You could also use Megs Ultra Compound


----------



## Carshine

Try the Scratch-X 2.0 that is more abrasive than the first bottle


----------



## Alpina-d3

The scratch x works great with the make-up pads that G-Techniq supply, just found that out today for a quick bodge


----------



## Xabby

This is the order.-



1.M105 Ultra Cut Compound 


2.Ultimate Compound 


3.ScratchX 2.0 


4.SwirlX 


5.M83 Dual Action Cleaner Polish 


6.M205 Ultra Finishing Polish 


7. M80 Speed Glaze


----------



## james_death

Alpina-d3 said:


> The scratch x works great with the make-up pads that G-Techniq supply, just found that out today for a quick bodge


Bodge Bodge you say you sir are a Blasphemer :lol:

The scratch x 2 i a lot more aggresive.:wave:


----------



## -Raven-

country boy said:


> Which of these two products is the most abrasive and has the most cut? Has anyone used it by hand and what have your results been? Cheers.


Swirl x is non abrasive! It's just fillers. It works great on swirls... 
Scratch x 2.0 is pretty good.


----------



## Mr Orgasmo

Tried to get some heavy swirls out with SwirlX on Saturday. It was a really tough job with a finishing pad by hand. I gave up in the end because it just required too much effort although this week I will give it another go with a DA polisher. 

I used the junkman method, where when the Megs went dry, I sprayed some detailer to bring it back up and started the rubbing process again, did this 5 times and to be honest it got a majority of the swirls out on the test patch. 

One thing I must say the clarity is awesome when you work it properly i.e. abrasives have diminished. 

Btw, I believe SwirlX doesnt contain fillers but diminishing abrasives such as megs 83, 80 have. So you get a true correction.


----------



## -Raven-

Mr Orgasmo said:


> One thing I must say the clarity is awesome when you work it properly i.e. abrasives have diminished.
> 
> Btw, I believe SwirlX doesnt contain fillers but diminishing abrasives such as megs 83, 80 have. So you get a true correction.


Read the bottle. It's all fillers, no abrasives what so ever.

http://www.autogeek.net/meguiars-swirl-remover.html


----------



## Mr Orgasmo

type[r]+ said:


> Read the bottle. It's all fillers, no abrasives what so ever.
> 
> http://www.autogeek.net/meguiars-swirl-remover.html


Your right Type R.
Doh, Looks like I will have to use a polishing pad instead of finishing pad when applying via DA.

Thanks for pointing it out :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008

Mr Orgasmo said:


> I used the junkman method, where when the Megs went dry, I sprayed some detailer to bring it back up and started the rubbing process again, did this 5 times and to be honest it got a majority of the swirls out on the test patch.


Ah yes, the "slow cut" method. In reality, that method was made to be used with hard, paste type compounds and polishes when using a low powered polisher like the DAS-6 or the PC-7424XP. It maximizes the effectiveness of these low powered polishers in order to make them achieve better results than they would normally. I guess it also works on a super low polisher like your arm.


----------



## uruk hai

I have used Swirl X by hand and I found any difference to be very limited so I bought Megs ultimate compound and when using this with a Sonus pro cutting pad I found it to be very effective when I removed some cat scratches from my Fathers Honda ! Although using anything by hand is slow I found it didnt take that long and the results were easily worth the time and effort.


----------



## graeme

Would the ultimte compound be better than say poorboys SSR2 in terms of cut? 

Already have a bottle of that and some menzerna stuff but tempted by this.


----------



## uruk hai

graeme said:


> Would the ultimte compound be better than say poorboys SSR2 in terms of cut?
> 
> Already have a bottle of that and some menzerna stuff but tempted by this.


If you already have a product then try that first, no point buying something you may up not needing !


----------



## cymro

type[r]+ said:


> Read the bottle. It's all fillers, no abrasives what so ever.
> 
> http://www.autogeek.net/meguiars-swirl-remover.html


I have used swirlx quite a bit by hand and recently by DA and am really happy with the results and it does not say on the bottle about any fillers , I have found this on the meguiars forum where Mike Phillips states:

"It uses our new Super Micro Abrasive Technology to actually remove swirls and scratches, not fill or mask them "

Here is the link , post 2 http://meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30830&highlight=swirlx+fillers


----------



## uruk hai

Good link there :thumb:



type[r]+ said:


> Swirl x is non abrasive! It's just fillers. It works great on swirls...
> Scratch x 2.0 is pretty good.





type[r]+ said:


> Read the bottle. It's all fillers, no abrasives what so ever.
> 
> http://www.autogeek.net/meguiars-swirl-remover.html


I just had a read of the bottle and no mention of fillers anywhere. I'm guessing when it says non abrasive it could mean not the kind of aggressive abrasives some products may have in them that leave their own small scratches or maring behind ?


----------



## Mr Orgasmo

This week I tried SwirlX with a kesteral DA (speed 5, moderate pressure) and was thoroughly disappointed first with a finish pad (no correction), then moved onto polishing pad (no correction).

I was really annoyed as I have been looking forwards to getting the swirls out. I jumped in the car and went to halfords but all they had was scratch X and Ultimate compound from the megs range. I was looking for some megs 205, so back home and ordered from Polished Bliss and wow!! :buffer:

Swirls gone, some RDS, but clearer reflection.
I didnt some hard to reach areas by hand and very surprised. For example; the dip just under the door handle with a Lake County Polish hand pad (Orange), some minor scratches, after lots of rubbing, all gone

Megs 205 write up by the might Dave :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=121584&highlight=Meguiars+polish

I have attached some pics, sorry no before pics as took 14 hours in total to do the car!!!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Junkman2008

uruk hai said:


> I just had a read of the bottle and no mention of fillers anywhere. I'm guessing when it says non abrasive it could mean not the kind of aggressive abrasives some products may have in them that leave their own small scratches or maring behind ?


That's a very good question!


----------



## cymro

uruk hai said:


> Good link there :thumb:
> 
> I just had a read of the bottle and no mention of fillers anywhere. I'm guessing when it says non abrasive it could mean not the kind of aggressive abrasives some products may have in them that leave their own small scratches or maring behind ?


Hi, your right there , as Mike Phillips says "Another meaning for the term non-abrasive means it won't instill scratches, that is it's not scratchy. It can remove scratches without leaving behind it's own scratches in its place, thus it's non-abrasive"

The quote is on post 35 on this link http://www.meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28335&page=4


----------



## uruk hai

cymro said:


> Hi, your right there , as Mike Phillips says "Another meaning for the term non-abrasive means it won't instill scratches, that is it's not scratchy. It can remove scratches without leaving behind it's own scratches in its place, thus it's non-abrasive"


That was a lucky guess 

As I said I thought it was just about O.K, perhaps I expected a miracle and you dont really get them when using products by hand !


----------



## vw754

Can someone help me here....ive a black audi,very minor swirls all over car,i wanted use swirl X by hand the wax it using mequiars number 16.

I brought the swirl remover today....but its not swirl x
Its mequiars swirl remover...... Are they same thing? 
As gud as each other?


----------



## Junkman2008

What is the EXACT name on the label of the product you bought? Also, if you think that you are going to remove swirls by hand, you're in for either a rude awakening or some very sore ball and socket joints. That's going to take forever!


----------



## vw754

beleive me they are very very minor.......ive removed them off the bootlid, a friend give me the last few drops of swirl x he had,took less than 15 minutes,and they disappeared,thats why i wanted get some,they are very minor i suppose if there bad i probably wudnt have any arms left lol

here it is http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/1516...ICEP3.0.0-L&ff14=122&viphx=1&ops=true&ff13=80


----------



## lowejackson

The product code is the same for Swirl X so I presume they are the same products. Just as an aside, that is quite an expensive product from the ebay link


----------



## Junkman2008

vw754 said:


> beleive me they are very very minor.......ive removed them off the bootlid, a friend give me the last few drops of swirl x he had,took less than 15 minutes,and they disappeared,thats why i wanted get some,they are very minor i suppose if there bad i probably wudnt have any arms left lol
> 
> here it is http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/1516...ICEP3.0.0-L&ff14=122&viphx=1&ops=true&ff13=80


I know what Swirl X is, the question I asked is what is the EXACT name of the product you bought?


----------



## 11redrex

Junkman2008 said:


> I know what Swirl X is, the question I asked is what is the EXACT name of the product you bought?


Excellent, you just quoted the answer to your own question in a post repeating a request for information which had already been posted.

Anyway, I was just about to do a post about swirl x, and whether or not it was filler or abrasive. But as it's already been answered I can see it would be a waste of time.
I've used it by hand on an "indigo lights " (dark metallic blue) mazda I used to own, to remove scratches I made the first time I used a clay cloth. It worked brilliantly and the scratches never reappeared after subsequent regular washing, which lead me to believe that it was in fact abrasive rather than filler. 
I was thinking about using it with a rotary polisher on our new mazda, which came to us covered in swirls left by the dealers 'valeter'. I think I'll give it a go by hand as it was by no means a long process before. I'll post the results.


----------



## muzzer

keep this on topic please or it will be closed


----------

